# Cervelo R3: Proud new Owner



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I went to the local bike shop on Saturday with the thought of purchasing a new frame.

I saw this nice Cervelo frame, but price seemed a little steep. But wait, they have one built up with Ultegra in my size, 58. Set it up for a quick test ride... Big mistake. My debit card was out of my wallet before I even got off the bike.

Changed the cassette and the stem, and off to the races.

I think I might keep this bike for a while. I don't mind the Ultegra, I don't race anymore, so I don't think I need Dura-Ace except for bling factor and my legs can't back up THAT much bling


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

congrats and wellcome to the club, I felt the same way after testing the R3, in my case I had to wait 4 weeks total for my bike, well worth it tho.


----------



## Gretzky (Feb 13, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats, and enjoy Allan!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

This thread is useless without pictures.......


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

fo real! pics or ban!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Iceman musta been banned then. cuz he never posted a pic since  LOL


----------



## Gretzky (Feb 13, 2007)

kdub said:


> Iceman musta been banned then. cuz he never posted a pic since  LOL


Or he's too busy riding his new R3 to post :thumbsup:


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

too busy riding to take a picture for those who with no imagination and can't figure out what a Cervelo R3 looks like.

I posted a couple of pics on another thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=102768


----------



## simondent (Aug 18, 2007)

Anyone riding the R3SL


----------

